# 6 mo. old DA



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Crusoe, my Dogo pup is 6 mo. old now and am now wondering when should I start building prey and ball drive and I know it may not be smart to start doing sleeve work but was wondering when should I start with that. I heard that starting with drive building can kill obedience and visa versa, I have started a little obedience (heel, sit, laydown, leave it, out etc.) just because it helps make the dog more house friendly. I really dont want to ruin the dog so i want to start slow and ease him into sport work any tips or help will be very appreciated thanks in advance. -james


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

who told you drive building kills obedience? At 6mnths i would be at least playing with balls tugs etc to see what the dog likes and be building drive for the game.Everyones different but i played ball with my pup from six weeks and it didnt hurt none she is a crazy for the ball.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James,

We are forming a Mondio Ring club in the Springs when Chris gets back after the first. You're welcome to join and attend the first meeting where we'll discuss training, dues etc. You really need to be part of a club or training group to do any kind of sport work and should already be imprinting your dog in Ob and Protection. Motivational Obedience enhances protection work it doesn't diminish it 

Besides, we want to get you in a bite suit ;-)


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Hey thomas long time man anyway, hell ya I need to get dates from you so I can try to make it. The time you guys meet isnt good at all I can never make it as you know but if you had a club I would hope it would be easier to work out times. thanks for the reply


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

james m white said:


> Hey thomas long time man anyway, hell ya I need to get dates from you so I can try to make it. The time you guys meet isnt good at all I can never make it as you know but if you had a club I would hope it would be easier to work out times. thanks for the reply


Hey James,

I'll let you know when we have the first meeting. If you can't make that meeting let us know what your schedule is. We're planning on starting to train on Saturdays. Maybe that would
work for you?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

james m white said:


> Crusoe, my Dogo pup is 6 mo. old now and am now wondering when should I start building prey and ball drive and I know it may not be smart to start doing sleeve work but was wondering when should I start with that. I heard that starting with drive building can kill obedience and visa versa, I have started a little obedience (heel, sit, laydown, leave it, out etc.) just because it helps make the dog more house friendly. I really dont want to ruin the dog so i want to start slow and ease him into sport work any tips or help will be very appreciated thanks in advance. -james


Should have started building drive the day you brought him home ](*,)

Whoever told you drive building kills obedience is an idiot. You teach the dog obedience in drive!

Thomas will help you out and get you on the right track.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

thanks alot thomas actually saturday would be very good as i am off on saturday my hours are usually mon-fri 445 am till 630 pm so they suck. but saturday would be great i would definately show up consistantly


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> You teach the dog obedience in drive!


Yep, I wish I would have known that years ago...that is how get the dog do the flashy OB that they want to see in Sch. 

James, you should be doing some rag work on a string to build prey drive. A club should be able to show you what to do.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Ya Maureen hopefully Thomas and those guys can put somethin together because its hard for me to get all the way to denver every week. We have done some stuff with the tug but never getting too competitive with him cause I dont wanna ruin him you know I would rather wait until I know I should be good to really start working him but the way everyone here is talking I should be working him hard in drive already so I've been starting to get hard with the out command and trying to teach tracking a little bit he has a hell of a nose. thanks for the input guys im glad I brought it up.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm also on the vote for weekend training  Hope to meet you soon James!


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

ya if there is weekend training im there for sure.. i cant even wait to get bit again thomas


----------

